# [SOLVES]konqueror & flash

## ar_it

Witam

Robiłem ostatnio emergbe -Du world gałąź ~x86

zaaktualizował mi się flash i teraz konqi nie chce wyświetlać stron z flashem

```

 konqueror youtube.pl

(process:22793): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_clipboard_get_for_display: assertion `display != NULL' failed

Adobe Flash Player: gtk_clipboard_get(GDK_SELECTION_PRIMARY); failed. Trying to call gtk_init(0,0);

The program '<unknown>' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.

  (Details: serial 94 error_code 3 request_code 18 minor_code 0)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

KCrash: Application 'nspluginviewer' crashing...

KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.

```

----------

## matiit

Ja bym zgłosił (jak się da) buga do Adobe.

----------

## ar_it

Problem rozwiązałem,

Wygląda to tak. Kdemam upgradowane od jakiś 2 lat. Wygląda na to, że w trakcie tych upgradów zrobił się jakiś błąd w configach. Po uzunięciu konfigów prawie 1/4 kde flash zaczął działać w konquerorze.

Pozdrawiam

ŁL

----------

## wielokropek

U mnie ostatnia działająca wersja to netscape-flash-9.0.48.0-r1 i ją właśnie polecam   :Smile: 

----------

## m1k0

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> Problem rozwiązałem,
> 
> Wygląda to tak. Kdemam upgradowane od jakiś 2 lat. Wygląda na to, że w trakcie tych upgradów zrobił się jakiś błąd w configach. Po uzunięciu konfigów prawie 1/4 kde flash zaczął działać w konquerorze.
> 
> ŁL

 

Problem z ttttym GTK mam już oooood jakiegoś czasu i nie potrafię sobie z nim poradzić.

Jakie konfigi usunąłeś?

Ja zrobiłlem nowego usera w systemie - nowiutki konfigi - niie śmigane i problem z Flashem i GTK jest ciągle.

----------

## ar_it

 *m1k0 wrote:*   

>  *ar_it wrote:*   Problem rozwiązałem,
> 
> Wygląda to tak. Kdemam upgradowane od jakiś 2 lat. Wygląda na to, że w trakcie tych upgradów zrobił się jakiś błąd w configach. Po uzunięciu konfigów prawie 1/4 kde flash zaczął działać w konquerorze.
> 
> ŁL 
> ...

 

w portage jest nowy ebuild do gtk-engines-qt w ~x86 - zrób upgrade

bądź w bugzilli jest path na gtk-engines-qt zapathuj i zrekompiluj. powinno śmigać.

Pozdrawiam

LL

----------

## m1k0

Wywaliłem

emerge -C x11-themes/gtk-engines-qt 

teraz jest OK  :Smile:  Flash śmiga

----------

